# Canadian corporals eligible for Afghan training mission (from Toronto Sun)



## Panzer Grenadier (24 Feb 2011)

> OTTAWA — Troops who will be sent to Afghanistan for training missions later this year will include corporals, not just senior officers, Canada's chief of land staff for the Canadian Forces has revealed.




Link to article - http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2011/02/23/17383731.html

Mods, move or delete as necessary.


----------



## McG (24 Feb 2011)

The vast majority of instructor in the CF are at ranks below Major (the lowest of the senior officers), and there are Cpl instructors.


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Feb 2011)

Hmm I wonder who they figured would be instructing the training LCols and Up commanding 900 MWOs and Up ? This seems like a brain fart to me.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Feb 2011)

In addition to providing instruction, who is going to drive the vehicles, monitor the comms, and be the Sr NCO's and Officers' wing men when they are out and about?

Of course there will be Cpls.


----------



## kratz (24 Feb 2011)

[Tounge firmly in cheek] "Those dirty, (additional adjectives here) Corporals, how dare they send them to Afghanistan? If they want to get the job done, send a Master Seaman next time." [/end]  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (24 Feb 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> [Tounge firmly in cheek] "Those dirty, (additional adjectives here) Corporals, how dare they send them to Afghanistan? If they want to get the job done, send a Master Seaman next time." [/end]  ;D



So you're saying that a Master Seaman, who has had a PLQ in order to get promoted, is the equivalent of an Army Cpl who may, or may not, have had _any_ leadership training? 

You may be right, but I think you're giving the MS too much credit   >


[equally tongue in cheek]


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Feb 2011)

I love how this is like the big scoop...a CLS _revelation_ no less.

Who did they think were going to get sent? The Entire 3rd and 4th floors of LStL?

Mind, 950 MWO's and Majors would be interesting to see...from an outside view.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Who did they think were going to get sent? The Entire 3rd and 4th floors of LStL?



Thats where I thought a whole whack of them were gonna come from.... been a lot of combat tourism near the end from what I've seen.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Feb 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Thats where I thought a whole whack of them were gonna come from.... been a lot of combat tourism near the end from what I've seen.



Hmm...Was one of them a Maj of our esteemed branch, wearing combats size muumuu?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Hmm...Was one of them a Maj of our esteemed branch, wearing combats size muumuu?



Wouldn't doubt it. I've been clawing to get back since 2008 when my 365 waiver was up, got approval this summer from my CO finally and saw every Snr NCO and officer without a GCS get loaded on mission ahead of me. Not bitter, but from friends I've had over their recently its a gong show of staff weenies getting the Afghanistan ticket punched.


----------



## StepDad (24 Feb 2011)

So pardon me, but my civilian ignorance is going to show now. The Toronto Star article says that "support personel" will also go. So does that mean that Privates might be going in a support role or is is strictly Coporals and above? For example, who provides security for our personel in the Kabul training facilities? Seems to me that relying on the Afghan Army might be a tad scary.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Feb 2011)

We don't even know what Kabul training facilities we'll be at. Keep in mind that its the general public that wants us out of security/combat in Afghanistan, we've had record recruiting numbers for a reason the past few years (its not the awesome hours). If we need a Private Supply Tech/MedTech, a Private will go unless we have absolutely none available, then a Cpl would go.


----------



## Spence671 (18 Apr 2011)

Since the mission is changing to a training role I was wondering if the army will still deploy private and corporal ranks to Afghanistan. (NATO Training Mission-Afghanistan)
At our unit they were looking for Mcpls and above for tour but not Corporals or Privates. The Sgt. said they'll probably want other position's soon but wasn't for sure.
I am wondering if anybody does know of a a private or corporal rank going on the upcoming training tours


----------



## dapaterson (18 Apr 2011)

The short answer is:  It depends.

There are positions in the training mission for Pte/Cpls, primarily working in support functions like drivers.

However, there are usually enough people at those rank levels in the Reg F that the positions are filled quickly and there's no need to request Reserve augmentation.

Even if there is a shortfall and Reserve augmentation is required, though, the tasks will normally be directed to units in the mounting area first.


----------



## kratz (18 Apr 2011)

Why do I feel like this has been mentioned before?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Apr 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> Why do I feel like this has been mentioned before?



Ah!  Yesssss!  And more articulately as well.


----------

